# Is this reallya SEAL TEAM SIX VIDEO????



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Is this really a SEAL TEAM SIX video? 

The techniques have me a bit concerned or am I missing something about using the shake, rattle, and roll technique for mag drops, and double feeds and slam it or dammit slide lock release? 

At least they are using GLOCKS, or at least this guys is..where's the world famous Navy SEAL Sig Saur???...lol


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say NO
The Ink would identify him as much as showing his face


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

The video say "Techniques developed by Seal Team....." not, This is DevGru. When I worked with these guys and "others" they had plenty to chose from, Glock, Sigs, HKs, 1911s.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ardiemus said:


> The video say "Techniques developed by Seal Team....." not, This is DevGru. When I worked with these guys and "others" they had plenty to chose from, Glock, Sigs, HKs, 1911s.



Looks authentic to me, although it could be any special ops unit really


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Can any of you guys identify the range as Little Creek or where ever they were training?


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I'd be for snagging some drop free magazines. If ya gotta shake it like that....something is sure as hell wrong?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Bet you can teach them more in your 2-3 hr class then they can learn in a week. why not give them a call. Better yet, gave (GIg) a call I think he could get the number for you, so you can tell them what they are doing wrong. I know they will be glad to here from you. They may just bring you on board to run they training. jj


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

glassplus said:


> Bet you can teach them more in your 2-3 hr class then they can learn in a week. why not give them a call. Better yet, gave (GIg) a call I think he could get the number for you, so you can tell them what they are doing wrong. I know they will be glad to here from you. They may just bring you on board to run they training. jj



They got my number...if they need it. They use a big light in the sky to summon CAPT RON! I come flying to the rescue on my magic Bosu ball whenever they're in trouble!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I was puzzled by the training video too; wondering why they were not shooting one handed at such close targets? Don't they know capt rons modern technique, one handed shooting allows one to shoot "faster,stronger and with more control".


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i see the little jealous kids have found their way onto another one of a capt. ron's threads.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> i see the little jealous kids have found their way onto another one of a capt. ron's threads.


Yep, ive come to expect the inmature comments.i wish they would just get his autograph and try to move on with there lives. Nobody is impressed.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Az-Vic said:


> I was puzzled by the training video too; wondering why they were not shooting one handed at such close targets? Don't they know capt rons modern technique, one handed shooting allows one to shoot "faster,stronger and with more control".



Didn't you watch the whole video, they were also shooting one-handed left and right. I believe they even pulled their hand into their chest to make a fist.
That's where I differ, I wave to the cameras and fans with my free hand or I give the other jihadists I haven't shot yet the bird with my free hand


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Ahhh....there's that hubris we've come to expect; bravo capitan, bravo!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> i see the little jealous kids have found their way onto another one of a capt. ron's threads.



Ain't they cute?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw nothing impressive about it. Same tactical stuff a lot of police agencies train yearly. Not to mention he was a little slow on the tap rack bang on that double feed


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> I saw nothing impressive about it. Same tactical stuff a lot of police agencies train yearly. Not to mention he was a little slow on the tap rack bang on that double feed


I agree...I think it was the lack of impressiveness that had me question if this was truly a SEAL training. I suppose they are only human like the rest of you


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I interpreted it as SEAL techniques, not actual SEALs.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ron what about the mirror shot facing away from the target ? i love the under the leg with other hand holding the hot dog !!!!


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, not SEALs, did not see a single bottle of Hawaiin Tropic


----------

